# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Masteron detection time?

## hardball29

Does anyone know the detection time for masteron (drostanolone propionate )? I couldn't find it anywhere on the site and need some help....thanks

----------


## system admin

I am not 100% sure.. but i think it is 2-3 months


Bc

----------


## Whitey

According to the profile here, by Anthony Roberts - it's 3 weeks.

----------


## albachino73

*u can find it in world of steroids.com*

----------

